# "Stinky Dogs"



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I have two dogs, and in between baths they can get "stinky" especially after getting wet in the rain, which it has been raining for weeks now on a daily basis. I went to the local pet store, and they sell this spray on deodorizer, but the fresh smell doesn't last long (an hour or so). Does anyone know of a good product that will make my dogs smell nice in between baths?:gsdhead:


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

We had a GS that had pancreatic insufficiency. Her coat was oily and dry all at the same time. We added salmon oil and a powder called The Missing Link to her dry dog food and that really helped with her coat and smelliness. Just to be clear it is not the treatment for the Pancreatic Insuf. buy something that we did in addition to her PI treatment. Both products I got at PetCo. Monica


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

We don't give Mac regular baths. What stopped the smell was changing his diet. What do you feed?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, GSD's usually aren't a smelly breed. And if they do smell, then something medical or nutritional is going on with the dog. Better to try to handle it from that aspect first.

I gave my dogs baths this morning, they hadn't been bathed in a few months(wanted their undercoats to loosen so I could get that Winter coat out). 
I used mane and tail shampoo on them along with the conditioner. I came home after about 4 hours and my house smelled like the M&T.
I didn't really smell it when I bathed them. I don't want my dogs to have a perfumey scent.

Those deodorizing sprays must really mess up the olfactory senses.
BUT, I do use a home made essential oils spray that is ACV based to repel bugs in the summer, and that is pretty strong. I don't apply it when we track, however,and it dissapates after an hour or two.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i sometimes use those moist towels they sell it helps a little bit


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dogs have beautiful, healthy coats, it is just that when it rains, they smell. People come over and tell me that they don't smell anything, but I want my dogs to have a nice, perfumey smell. When I picked Brutus up from the vet after his surgery 2 weeks ago, he had an awesome smell for the next 5 days, he smelled like baby powder. It made me wonder if there was some dog perfume or something out there that I didn't know about.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dogs have very sensitive olfactory senses....why would you want them to _have_ to smell something unnaturally overpowering their nature? http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0066/UNP-0066.pdf
I don't think it is fair to the dog.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

I use a waterless cleaner in between. I like the Bio Groom waterless shampoo and John Paul Pet Waterless Foam Shampoo (8.5 oz) both have an extremely pleasing scent. As stated above GS don't have an odor during bad weather I like to keep her clean because she does sit on our furniture.


----------

